# What Do You Think of Freelee the Banana Girl and DurianRider?



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

I did their banana island thing for a week and shit myself at school.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

InSolitude said:


> If you google raw vegan health problems you'll find a lot of genuine blogs by people who in less than a decade had serious health issues resulting from amino acid deficiencies, pre-diabetic conditions and chronic fatigue syndrome. Hair loss, fatigue, dental problems and complications from hyperglycaemia are all pretty common.
> 
> The whole premise is faulty. There is no primate in the world that lives exclusively on cultivated fruit as a natural diet. Table fruit has been bred to be high in fructose so it is edible. This is the diet of absolutely nothing. Wild primates eat wild fruits which are generally unpalatable to humans because they are incredibly fibrous and tart. Not sweet and delicious like farmed fruit. Fruit won't hurt you in moderation but 30 bananas a day certainly won't be good for you.
> 
> ...


Nah, it's really just calories in/calories out. Yes, you are probably more likely to be a healthy weight if you avoid processed foods, because that means you are probably thinking more consciously about your food choices and how much you eat (plus, more fiber). But you could also eat literally nothing but crap and if you're eating fewer calories than you burn, you will lose weight (doesn't mean you'll be healthy, but you will lose weight).

People love to have fancy diets but really all you need is to count calories and measure everything out whenever possible, at least until you get an idea of how many calories you need in a day and can estimate. And don't put too high of a calorie deficit or else your body will go into starvation mode. You don't need to be vegan, unless it's for ethical reasons. You don't need to be paleo (BTW I'm vegetarian and I still eat over 100g of protein a day so...yeah paleo is kinda stupid). You DEFINITELY don't need to be gluten or dairy free (as a half-Italian person I automatically distrust anyone who avoids gluten or dairy without a diagnosed medical reason to do so). You don't even need to avoid processed foods except for overall health reasons, ie. avoiding sodium and preservatives or whatever (when I was on a diet to lose 10 pounds I still ate everything I used to eat, just less of it, and losing weight was ridiculously easy). I guess people like these diets because it makes them feel fancy, but it's not really necessary for the most part.


----------

